# Jerky stick treats



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I make beef or deer meat jerky sticks for part of PIKE's reward program - just add a little terriaky sauce to the meat hydrate vaccum bag and they last up to 6mo in the freezer - to say PIKE loves them is a understatement - just something to do to have complete control as part of their diet


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine goes crazy for deer sticks from grandpa. I say he's not allowed bec they're purchased from the butcher/processor but somehow he still gets a taste every year.


----------

